

DjangoCon Europe: tickets, talk submission open for registration - idan
http://djangocon.eu

======
markmywords
I am really interested but not sure if it is for me. I currently do lots of
Django work but due to contract reasons contribute little to Floss projects
and I don't know a lot of other Django hackers personally. Also I would have
to pay for myself. Hmmm.

------
whalesalad
Unrelated.. but I really love the look of the site.

------
barnaby
Looks cool, gonna pitch this to the rest of the team and see about going.

------
justinlilly
I went last year and its a blast!

